# Calendar integration coming soon!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

PS the excitement of Elon replying to you on Twitter is off the charts 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032285070449467393


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> PS the excitement of Elon replying to you on Twitter is off the charts
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032285070449467393


That is SOOOO COOL!!

With even a few FSD features coming soon the calander integration will be great. "Take me to my next event!!"


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Been waiting for this since I gave my Model 3 access to my calendar when it asked (and then wondered why, since it didn't seem to do anything with it) (okay, I've only had my car for 5 weeks, but still)


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

What calendars does it integrate with? Google, Apple, Outlook, separate Tesla calendar?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Edward Reading said:


> What calendars does it integrate with? Google, Apple, Outlook, separate Tesla calendar?


The app asked for access on my iPhone, so I would guess at least the default on your phone.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> The app asked for access on my iPhone, so I would guess at least the default on your phone.


Agree. I don't have an iPhone, so I assume it was asking me about my "Android" calendar which is my Google calendar. I can't think of what other calendar I have that it would be referring to.

Waze has access to my calendar so when I start Waze up it usually has a good guess for where I am going. It's very handy, maybe not so much for the actual driving directions as I usually know where I'm going, but it is handy for arrival times.

Actually, I take that back. I do do a volunteer activity in my neighborhood where I visit several houses in succession. I put the addresses of each house into my calendar so that I can fire up Waze and have it navigate me directly to the correct house number so I don't have to remember. Since there really isn't a great place to put my phone in a visible area in the Model 3, it would be wonderful to have the car do that itself.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Electrek picked this up quickly

https://electrek.co/2018/08/22/tesl...ation-calendar-integration-model-3-elon-musk/


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Just get it done....

This is one of those little items that is a "must have" for me...


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Edward Reading said:


> What calendars does it integrate with? Google, Apple, Outlook, separate Tesla calendar?


Interesting question. Our Tesla account has its own email account. I'd like to integrate both my own gmail calendar as well as the joint one with my spouse ("Reminder alert: pick up milk on the way home") but NOT work.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Navigation integration with the calendar is one thing...but it's so 2014.

What I want to see is when my Tesla app sees I have an upcoming appointment that is remote from where I am now, I want to get a notification 5-10 minutes before I have to leave and ask me if I'd like to pre-cool/heat the car (if it determines that is necessary after checking the interior temperature).


----------

